# Springer Vs. Bike Tow Leash Vs. Others?



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

I think I've found a way to be able to bike with my dog. While looking around at bike leashes, I've come across a few and they're all different. 

The main options seems to be the Springer and the Bike tow Leash. 

I understand the concept behind the Springer, but the explanation behind the Bike Tow Leash seems to make the Springer obsolete. The Bike Tow Leash being placed lower on the bike seems to mean that there is no need for a shock absorbing spring; that's what I'm taking away from that. 

My only question is that: The Bike Tow Leash seems really flexible, will this really keep the dog away for the bike pedals?

Are there any options that might be better than these 2 or am I already looking at the pinnacle of bike leashes?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the Bike Tow Leash. First of all, I must say that I am completely uncoordinated, but I am able to ride my bike with Carly and feel safe. She can't go behind or in front of the bike, and it pushes her away from the bike too. If she tries to stop, or pull away from me, she is unsuccessful if I just keep on pedaling. I haven't tried biking with big ol' Russell yet, but Carly is a strong (and strong willed) girl and she does just fine. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

